
The Best Recruiters – followup to The Recruiter Honeypot - jianshen
http://www.ewherry.com/2012/08/the-best-recruiters-followup/
======
georgemcbay
"One last tidbit, recruiters don’t read blogs. Surprisingly, Pete’s inbox has
continued flowing since the initial honeypot email post — roughly one ping
every 31 hours — with no signs of dwindling."

I recently switched jobs and found that simply turning my Monster and Dice
profiles to public/looking for a matter of days resulted in months (and still
going) of backlogged pings from recruiters. I'm not so sure if it that they
don't read blogs as it is that many of them exist at the end of some weird
data pipeline I don't quite understand.

~~~
politician
Probably a lead generation system; a friend of mine just told me the same
story. I'm a little surprised that these systems don't have some kind of
staleness or backoff mechanism such that you're still receiving pings.

------
city41
I made a comment similar to this when the honeypot story was first posted
here. I took down my LinkedIn account and the number of recruiters contacting
me has dropped to just shy of zero. But I still have my StackOverflow account
(including a Careers acount), github account and home website.

The recruiters that do still contact me are _very_ good. They are tech savvy,
very understanding of my interests, skills and projects I've done, and are
very much looking to create a relationship with me. Some of these recruiters I
talk with on a regular basis. They ping me every few months to see how I'm
doing and there's respect flowing in both directions.

So what I don't get, is why do "recruiters rely exclusively upon linkedin"
(quoted from the honeypot post)? If they're recruiting tech jobs, why aren't
they going to where the tech people are? I found LinkedIn a nuisance at best,
yet I rather enjoy StackOverflow and github.

~~~
protomyth
They get paid for bodies and until HR folks get savvy, they pick the place
that has the least work involved and most bodies.

~~~
cluda01
Caring about your job isn't solely the domain of engineers.

~~~
sp332
There are plenty of lazy engineers too.

------
sudonim
Tip number 1 is something you should always do in emails. Framing it from the
point of view of the recipient is way more effective than talking about
yourself. Unsurprisingly, we all love to say "I" and "we" more than "you"

~~~
heretohelp
Saying "I" a lot is usually a sign of submissiveness/inferiority/deference
anyway.

~~~
slurgfest
Should emails be dominant/superior/disrespectful?

~~~
heretohelp
I'm not making a value judgment, I'm mentioning something that comes from
recent research.

